# Easy way to add IPv6?



## silverglade00 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi gang,

I just finished setting up an IPv6 tunnel on my FreeBSD box. It will eventually act as my network's IPv6 gateway. I think I have that all set up and ready to go. I had previously been randomly disabling the IPv6 support knobs as I install things because I thought I wouldn't be using IPv6. Other times I didn't care enough to clear the knob. Is there any easy way to recompile all my ports with IPv6 support or do I need to go through my ports one by one and make config? If it helps, I have both portmaster and portupgrade installed.

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2011)

`% find /var/db/ports -exec grep -H IPV6 {} \+ | less`

will show ports that have an IPV6 option.  Those settings stick around even if the port is no longer installed, so you'll have to compare that list to the output of pkg_info.

Once you have the list, use *make config* to change the settings. Then feed them all to portmaster(8).


----------



## silverglade00 (Apr 20, 2011)

Luckily that only showed 11 ports. I have already recompiled two of them and I want to deinstall another one. Only one has IPV6 turned off. Whew. Thanks!


----------

